# Remote Code needed



## shedberg (Jan 20, 2007)

I am looking for a remote code for a D* RC34 remote to operate the on/off and volume for a Toshiba TV model 27A44. I tried all of the codes in the receiver plus some on the D* site as well as some from a search of the forums. Any ideas?


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

shedberg said:


> I am looking for a remote code for a D* RC34 remote to operate the on/off and volume for a Toshiba TV model 27A44. I tried all of the codes in the receiver plus some on the D* site as well as some from a search of the forums. Any ideas?


There is not an RC34 there is a RC24, RC64 or a RC32.

You can get the codes on the website or through your receiver.

You can try 
11656 10156 11356 10003 11256 10845


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Will member Edmund answer the white courtesy phone. 

He's the master on all things remote here.


----------



## Kapeman (Dec 22, 2003)

I hope so. 

I too am having trouble with a Toshiba. I was programming it for my folks and I can get it to mute, volume up/down and even change input.

The problem is that the one button DVR/TV power buttons aren't working for the TV.


The TV is only 2-3 years old.

This wouldn't be the first time Edmund bailed me out!!!


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Shades228 said:


> There is not an RC34 there is a RC24, RC64 or a RC32.


Just so you know, there was an RC34 remote. Several have likened it to the RC32RF.

According to the remote control applet, 11656 is an exact match for the 27A44.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

A good number of Toshiba Tvs do not work with the side on/of buttons with all the RC remotes up through the RC64. However, I have had pretty good results with the RC65 using 12006 so far.


----------



## HIGHWAY (Apr 11, 2007)

i have an rc34 remote are they rare.


----------



## Kapeman (Dec 22, 2003)

Never mind...


----------



## gomezma1 (Mar 28, 2006)

Try the code for the Chyphong TV. I don't think I spelled it right but look for it. I had same problem with my Toshiba TV and it worked. Someone responded to my problem and it worked. try it and ley me know.


----------



## gomezma1 (Mar 28, 2006)

did you try the code for the brand of tv to use for tyour toshiba


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

Perhaps if you had the right brand the OP would, its Changhong, and the code is 10765. Actually the first day of this thread I was PMed by the OP and relayed that code to them, I didn't get feedback on whether it worked or not. Like usually.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

I've read a lot of posts from folks with Toshiba TV's having remote compatibility problems. I'm happy to report that the Toshiba Regza 42" HDTV I bought this past summer works great with the DirecTV remotes. Even the TV INPUT function key works....!


----------



## shedberg (Jan 20, 2007)

Hi all. Thanks for all the help. I have not reported back because I needed the code for my sister's TV and I am just getting back for Christmas. I had no luck with any of the codes. Her current remote controls the volume but not the power on/off. I was trying to get a second remote working because the current one is coming apart. I might just be getting her a universal remote or see if a different remote of mine might work. Sorry Edmund I did not get back with you!


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

I have a VIZIO VX240M and a D10-300 receiver Im having problems programming the remote to turn on and off the tv and for the volume.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

JACKIEGAGA:

Did you try 11758?


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

Through a PM I had him try 10056, 10178, and 11758, 10056 worked.


----------

